# 3 Months Till Graduation



## shortstuff (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey everyone!  I know it has been a long time since I have been on here.  Long story, boyfriend got really upset so to make him I laid low for a while.  I have continued reading everyone's progress and you all rock!  I am in major bad shape, the BF I wish not to post as I am very embarassed but my focus has been on school and my time in the gym ahs been very sporadic.  So starting tomorrow my diet is getting cleaned up, I will start the supps when I get them and I am getting my butt back in shape.  

I am going to be following a Beverly International Diet with all their supps plus R-ALA and Sesthin.  My diet will be as followed:

1- whole egg, 3 whites, 3oz lean beef or chicken breast, 1/2c oatmeal
2- 5oz chicken or turkey, 5 strawberries or 1 peach
3- 5oz chicken before cookingm, 1/2c brown rice, 1c veggies
4- 2 scoops muscle provider & 14oz water
5- 6oz lean beef and 2 c veggies

Supplements are:

Breakfast- 2 7-Keto MuscLean and 4 Lean Out, Ms. Powerpak, 3 Ultra 40, 2 muscularity

with each meal will take 3 Ultra 40 and 2 Muscularity BCAA

In the afternoon I will also take 1 more 7-Keto and 4 lean outs

Here is my lifting program:
Monday and Thursday
crunches
leg raises
oblique crunches
DB rows
pulldowns
shrugs
hyperextensions
incline DB curls
concentration curl
calf raise and press

Tuesday and friday:
crunches
leg raises
oblique crunches
incline DB press
incline flies
pec deck
shoulder press
DB laterals
DB Press
tricep extension
tricep pushdown

Wednesday and Saturday:
crunches
leg raises
oblique crunches
squats
leg presses
leg extensions
leg curls
seated calf raises
standing calf raises

Cardio Program -
-Monday, wednesday and friday AM cardio either stairmaster or treadmill 30 minutes
-Tuesday 20 min of high intensity
-Thursday 15min see how many cals you can burn, increasing each week, and when tapped out for 15min, increase to 16 min and etc.


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 7, 2004)

You look very organized


----------



## Jenny (Dec 7, 2004)

Soooo good to have you back!!  
I've missed you sweets 

wow, you're starting hard core right away  

 Kick some bootie


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 7, 2004)

I know, scary huh    I need to badly though, everyone would be so surprised how out of shape I have gotten.    And I want to look hot for graduation, that is my goal


----------



## simbh (Dec 7, 2004)

All I can say , is good luck , and it is dooable if you stick to some healthy eating and keep on that regular exercise 

Just curious , youre graduating from what ?

Highschool , college , university ?


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 7, 2004)

G'luck Shorty. And remember, as my dad continually tells me, you have your whole life to workout. Focusing on school is what's important. When my dad went to med school, his whole life was put on standstill.

Still moving to Cali?


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 7, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> All I can say , is good luck , and it is dooable if you stick to some healthy eating and keep on that regular exercise
> 
> Just curious , youre graduating from what ?
> 
> Highschool , college , university ?



Hey Simbh    I am graduating from college with a double major in marketing and advertising and am president of the American Marketing Association at school and am VP of Special events for the College Republicans.  Sooooooo I have a pretty full plate    I can definitely say that working out while in school makes me much more focused and way more energized, I have felt like POOOO for the last couple of months.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 7, 2004)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> G'luck Shorty. And remember, as my dad continually tells me, you have your whole life to workout. Focusing on school is what's important. When my dad went to med school, his whole life was put on standstill.
> 
> Still moving to Cali?



HEY!!!!    Yes I am it looks like I will be driving the U-Haul down on April 3rdish   !!!  I am so pumped!!  School is good, just been kicking my butt as well as all the associations I am in.    But I can see the light.  I am thinking of hiring a headhunter to help me???  What do yah peeps think??  So if anyone knows some good PR/Event Planning/Fitness industry marketing stuff feel free to let me know  

How are you doing aggie????


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 7, 2004)

So today was first day on the diet and workouts, was a good day and oh by the way I HATE HIIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It killllllllllssssssss


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 7, 2004)

shortstuff said:
			
		

> HEY!!!!    Yes I am it looks like I will be driving the U-Haul down on April 3rdish   !!!  I am so pumped!!  School is good, just been kicking my butt as well as all the associations I am in.    But I can see the light.  I am thinking of hiring a headhunter to help me???  What do yah peeps think??  So if anyone knows some good PR/Event Planning/Fitness industry marketing stuff feel free to let me know
> 
> How are you doing aggie????



 Hiya Shorty, (lol feels weird to call ya this when I am shorter than you are)
Welp....let's just say it's been rough, but that's life. We all manage to get by though.

Does Darren still live in Danville? My grandma lives close by (Dublin). Also, refresh my memory on the Beverly plan, you get carb-ups on your last meal every third or fourth day right? It's like a banana and sweet potatoe and some other stuff depending on bodyweight.... 

Btw, the only Beverly product I've tried is Muscle Provider. Their products are good, but pricey as hell.


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah I know aggie I just spent 200 bucks on the whole kit and caboodle but was pushed up due to the sesathin and r-ala.  I am doing a 6 weeks of stable to try and level my body out from the crappy eating then i will probably switch over the cycle diet where i will do the liver tabs and mass aminos and do the carb ups.  I got down to 16% when I was doing that 3 years ago, so lets hope this all works.

Darren actually lives in Walnut Creek but we drive to dublin, danville and pleasonton all the time because i love the area.  I love looking at all the homes and going OMG I can't believe that house is that much!    So I am hoping to get a job in the east bay so i don't have to commute into the city because darren will not mvoe in because of the car and his motorcycle and we can get way more apartment out in the east bay then in the city.  As you know


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey stranger! Happy Hump Day!
Good luck, babe!

So..can you, with your almost completed college edumacation explain what a caboodle is?


----------



## aggies1ut (Dec 8, 2004)

"the whole kit and caboodle" Haven't you ever heard of that phrase? It just means "the whole thing." Hell if I know what caboodle means though.  ...one of those made up words...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

hiya hottie! I was just making small talk....

Don't worry...there will NOT be an exam for this.....
ha!


----------



## Jill (Dec 8, 2004)

Glad to see you back shorty!!!!! Good luck with all! Ill be watching ya


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 9, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey stranger! Happy Hump Day!
> Good luck, babe!
> 
> So..can you, with your almost completed college edumacation explain what a caboodle is?



HAHAHA B you crack me up    One more test to go!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 9, 2004)

Heya Jill!!!  

So things went well yesterday, followed the meal plan to a T and did the workout with 40 minutes of cardio afterwards.... I am going out of town this weekend and everyone is going to laugh at me because I am going to pack all my food and take protein shakes and bars with me to have when I go snowboarding and during the drive.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm proud of you sweets! great first day  Or was it second?  Good idea to pack the food this weekend. I'm bringing protein powder for my flight


----------



## shortstuff (Dec 9, 2004)

Second day but you know until you get past the first week, it still feels like the first day, to me at least because then I get in my groove.  Well I hope you have a ball in Sweden and eat lots of chocolate  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Dec 9, 2004)

Hehe, I will stay away from the chocolate  I'm not going to have a cheat day this christmas, going to try to stay healthy with some treats here and there but stay within my calories  How will you go about it? Will you have a cheat day?


----------

